# The next ECRC Event and Tournament



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
We, the Emerald Coast Redfish Club are having Crab Island Palooza 2 Party for our members and families this Saturday the 13th of August at Crab Island. If your membership is paid, i your inviteded. Please look for Bill in a pontoon boat with our banner. Our next fishing tournament will be out of hogtown on the 20th of August please come on out and fish with us. All the particulars on this event will be posted on sunday the 14th on our site www.theredfishclub.com . Launch time will be at safe light, checkin will start at 0500. If you have questions please call me Bill @686-5028. Hope to see you all there!! 2 things your one cast away from winning and redfishing is not just a passion its an addiction!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Glad to see only members are invited...what an awesome way to promote the cluband get people to want to join and fish your events


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't see the issue, ECRC is a private club, want to get invited to their private parties, join the club, no need to call them out in public. Maybe PM (IN PRIVATE), and ask them to have an open house to introduce themselves to everyone and then see if you are a good fit for them, and vice versa. I have known of the Masons for 44 years and they have yet to invite me to a private get together, I guess if I want one I should join.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

CCC said:


> I don't see the issue, ECRC is a private club, want to get invited to their private parties, join the club, no need to call them out in public. Maybe PM (IN PRIVATE), and ask them to have an open house to introduce themselves to everyone and then see if you are a good fit for them, and vice versa. I have known of the Masons for 44 years and they have yet to invite me to a private get together, I guess if I want one I should join.



Might be but doesnt make since to post the party on a public forum if its just for club members, thats what the ECRC forum would be for. If that is the case why not just post about the tournament? You would think this would be an "open house" meet and great to get members to join and see what the club is about, it would really benefit the club to promote it in a positive way. After seeing some of the last few tournament numbers it could use all the new members and good publicity it can take. The club is owned and run by the members, without members it will go down hill and continue to do so and will fail miserably.:thumbsup: No bashing here, I want to see the ECRC succeed just as much as anyone but it is what it is. And from what very little I know about the Mason's you have to be invited to join, the ECRC is open to all paying members that comply with the rules.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Again a private message may have worked better, but just my opinion.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

he posted it on a open forum saying that if your a paying member that your invited..am i wrong on that? me think not....if i was thinking about fishing with them and saw that i couldnt come to their party that is in a public place but yet they want my money to be a member after that would be a big turn off to the club. Since he has taken over the ECRC has had a sharp decline in boats that show up. When i fished with them they had an average of about 20 boats per tourny now i heard they have a great turnout with 10! It would be the smart thing to try and entice as many people as possible to come out so that they could get the exposure that they need to get the turnout they want. Sorry CCC that you get all butt hurt when somebody gets called out for the obvious!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

And I thought the millitary taught manners.......maybe those days are long gone......I was simply saying you get more flies with honey than vinegar Jason.....a private message voicing your concerns may have been a little more in order, just a thought, glad you are doing well. 
P.S. no need to call me CCC anymore, you and I go wayyyyyyyy back, call me Reed.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

I think maybe the wording was a bit off. The event was for the members that paid their dues and was a "freebie", so to speak. A cookout and few beverages to thank everyone for their participation. I'm positive that no ill will was intended towards non members. Perhaps a little rewording would have avoided some feeling slighted. I , for one, wanted to meet everyone I donate my $$$$ to on a monthly basis, in a less, shall we say, "stressed, competitive", enviroment. I'm sure my wife wanted to meet and see who I was "giving my $$$ to !!!! At least someone noticed and pointed out a faux pas!


----------



## bjl3jr8 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks knowfish for the kind words. Listen Jason if you want to call me out, call me up and we can talk my number is on the site. True participation is down, is that my fault? not sure but i hope not. i know a few teams went on to guide and they work on tourney days so they are making a living. Whats wrong with that? NOTHING! Seems to me you have some deep seeded issues with our club and thats your deal. i have never done anything to you so if you care about our numbers why not try and help us gain members instead of coming on here from... what ever Army base your at and trying to make us look bad. again my number is on the site call me and we can talk.


----------

